# Alice Zugangssoftware und Vista 64bit bzw. Windows7



## underloost (6. Mai 2009)

moin moin 

ich wollte mal rumfragen ob unter euch auch Alice Kunden sind, die Vista in der 64bit Version benutzen und/oder den Windows 7 RC testen. Ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem:


obwohl ich alle notwendigen Treiber (auch in der aktuellsten Version) nach der Windowsinstallation draufhabe und danach die Alicesoftware installiere, will diese scheiß Software partu meinen Netzwerkanschluss nicht erkennen (siehe Screenshot) *>> klick <<*
als Admin blabla bin ich natürlich angemeldet
auch die Windowsdiagnosen bestätigen mir, dass der Netzwerkanschluss ordnungsgemäß installiert wurde und einwandfrei funktioniert
darüber hinaus kann ich mit Windowsboardmitteln eine funktionsfähige Internetverbindung einrichten (also kanns nicht am LAN-Anschluss, sondern nur an der Alice Software? )
in der 32bit Vista Version läuft alles reibungslos... 

..hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, oder eine mögliche Inkompatibilität der Alicesoftware bestätigen? (ich will nicht gleich die kostenpflichtige Hotline anrufen )

ich würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## rehacomp (6. Mai 2009)

Zum konfigurieren braucht man die Alice-Software nicht unbedingt.
Unter XP x64 ging diese bei meinem Kolegen auch nicht.

Einfach mit dem Windowsassistenten eine DFÜ-Verbindung einrichten, oder bei Alice den Support zu rate ziehen.

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie es ging (schon ne weile her).


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

is das von alice ein router angeschlossen per LAN, und du hast ne flat? dann vergiß die software und verbinde dich über zB den internetexplorer direkt mit dem routermenü, wo du deine benutzerdaten eintragen kannst. dann bist du online, sobald du am PC irgendwas aufrufst, für das internet nötig ist


----------



## underloost (6. Mai 2009)

ne, ich hab nur so'n billiges Sphairon Turbolink IAD Modem

...werd mich wohl mal mit dem "Kundenservice" in Verbindung setzen, und nach ner offensichtlichen Inkompatibilität bzw. ner neuen Version fragen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

oder du schaffst dir nen router an - das is doch normales DSL, oder?


----------



## underloost (6. Mai 2009)

jo, is normales 3000er DSL


----------



## ra3107 (20. Mai 2014)

Das selbe hatte ich auch


----------

